# Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an



## lordberti (27. März 2010)

*Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Zum Start der GTX 480 und GTX 470 hat Nvidia die Info Seite zu *3D Vision Surround Technologie* veröffentlicht.
Mit der Technologie ist es möglich Spiele absolut realistisch auf drei Bildschirmen mit voller HD-Auflösung und in 3D erleben.

Wie dort zu lesen ist soll ab der Treiberversion* 256* _3D Vision Surround Technologie _verfügbar sein. 



> _Unterstützung für NVIDIA 3D Vision Surround Technologie auf Grafikprozessoren der GeForce 400/200 Serie erfordert *NVIDIA Treiberversion 256* oder höher. (*Geplant für April 2010)*_


 
Deutsch:
_NVIDIA 3D Vision Surround Technologie_

Englisch:
_3D Vision Surround Technology_


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Hui, zeichnet sich ja ein ordentlicher Sprung ab. Hoffentlich sind damit alle 195.xxer Krankheiten Geschichte.


----------



## HCN (27. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Sagtmal, würfeln die eigentlich ihre Versionsnummern?


----------



## akaEmpty (27. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

vllt. hat sich das würfeln der preise bewährt.

mit dem neuen treiber wird's wahrscheinlich auch noch schwieriger nv-karten neben einer ati zum physx-berechnen zu nutzen.


----------



## Timelezz (27. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Hoffentlich hat NV die Hausaufgaben gemacht und auf die To-Do Liste das fixen aller 190er Bugs zu beheben.


----------



## Namaker (27. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Yay, der Retrotreiber namens "Geforce 256" verpasst einer GTX285 die Leistung einer Geforce 256


----------



## mixxed_up (27. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Jaja, das waren noch Zeiten.

Aber nach der normalen Namensfolge düfte der 256er erst irgendwann nächstes Jahr erscheinen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Wann gibts eigentlich 21:9 Monitore für PCs?


----------



## lordberti (27. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Nhancer Admin/Entwickler *Bestätigt Geforce Treiber 256*.

disableing AA gama correction and multi- or super- transparency in nhancer 2.5.7 for a profile doesnt really disable it , at least thats what the nvidia control panel shows for the profile (it stays like in the global setting) - nHancer Support Forum


----------



## mixxed_up (27. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wann gibts eigentlich 21:9 Monitore für PCs?




Was hat das denn mit dem Thread zu tun?


----------



## Superwip (27. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Welchen 21:9 Monitor kann man nicht an einem PC betreiben?

BtW warum kürzt man 21:9 nicht auf 7:3?


----------



## Stingray93 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

21:9 klinkt besser 

16:10 könnte man auch auf 8:5 kürzen...macht aber keiner


----------



## NCphalon (28. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

manchma wird das aber soweit gekürzt bis auf einer seite ne 1 un auf der andern ne kommazahl steht... also 21:9 wär dann 2,33:1, 16:9 wär 1,78:1 usw.


----------



## mirp (28. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Hui, zeichnet sich ja ein ordentlicher Sprung ab. Hoffentlich sind damit alle 195.xxer Krankheiten Geschichte.





HCN schrieb:


> Sagtmal, würfeln die eigentlich ihre Versionsnummern?





mixxed_up schrieb:


> Jaja, das waren noch Zeiten.
> 
> Aber nach der normalen Namensfolge düfte der 256er erst irgendwann nächstes Jahr erscheinen.



Diesen Sprung in den Versionsnummern gab es auch schon in den 100er. Einige Spiele haben die Versionsnummer, die der Treiber zurückliefert, falsch interpretiert. Dort ist nicht Platz genug für alle fünf Ziffern. Beim aktuellen Treiber steht dort zum Beispiel x.x.x.9713. Aber die Eins fehlt vorne. Da einige Spiele eine bestimmte Versionsnummer vorraussetzen, ist man damals von den 100er Nummern zu den 150er gesprungen.

Um das zu vermeiden, fängt man wohl jetzt auch wieder in den 50er an.




> *Aus den Releasenotes zum Treiber 169.25 (Application Issues):*
> 
> • Sims 2–“Smooth Edges (AA)” option is not available with Release 100 drivers. [272477]
> 
> ...


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Wenn man jetzt noch den Schwachsinn mit der SLI Pflicht weg lassen würde, würde ich den Treiber wirklich herbeisehnen.
Aber warum soll ich mir plötzlich eine zweite GTX280 und noch ein SLI-Mobo kaufen müssen wenn ich doch aktuell prima mit einer GTX und dazu einer kleinen 8500GT auf drei Bildschirmen arbeiten und spielen(über den Umweg SoftTH) kann?


----------



## OdlG (28. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt noch den Schwachsinn mit der SLI Pflicht weg lassen würde, würde ich den Treiber wirklich herbeisehnen.
> Aber warum soll ich mir plötzlich eine zweite GTX280 und noch ein SLI-Mobo kaufen müssen wenn ich doch aktuell prima mit einer GTX und dazu einer kleinen 8500GT auf drei Bildschirmen arbeiten und spielen(über den Umweg SoftTH) kann?



Ich glaube, dafür wird es schnell genug Userfixes oder ähnliches geben! Das wäre ja ein Rückschritt, wobei es sowas Ähnliches ja schon mit HybridSLI gab, wo die Unterstützung/Produktion(weiß es jetzt nicht mehr so genau) dann gestrichen wurde (Ich bin ein Opfer^^)


----------



## FortunaGamer (28. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Bin mal gespannt was die Treiber bringen werden. Warscheinlich in erster Line werden die versuchen die die großen Fehler von denn Treibern auszumerzen, aber ich gehe auch davon aus das wieder irgent Leistungsschub kommen wird. Hoffentlich kommen nicht wieder so dumme Name, wo keiner durchblickt welche neuer sind. Nvidia spielt gerne mit denn Name


----------



## exp (29. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*



Namaker schrieb:


> Yay, der Retrotreiber namens "Geforce 256" verpasst einer GTX285 die Leistung einer Geforce 256


 Danke!


----------



## Raikoon (29. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*



exp schrieb:


> Danke!



xD


----------



## lordberti (29. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Jetzt auch als Newsbeitrag.

Neuer Nvidia Treiber 256 und höher ab April 2010 - Nvidia, Treiber, 256, Driver, WHQL, 3D Vision, Multi-Display


----------



## lordberti (26. April 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Neue Infos zum 256 Treiber:

Nvidia vereint Desktop- und Notebook-Treiber - 26.04.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (26. April 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*



lordberti schrieb:


> Neue Infos zum 256 Treiber:
> 
> Nvidia vereint Desktop- und Notebook-Treiber - 26.04.2010 - ComputerBase



 nur noch ein treiber bzw 2 (32- und 64bit)

EDIT: hoffe es kommen bald erste Notebooks mit 3DPLay- ready


----------



## lordberti (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

*Nvidia Geforce Treiber 256 verspätet sich.*

Eigentlich sollte der Nvidia Treiber mit der Version 256.XX im April veröffentlicht werden. Doch daraus wird wohl nichts, denn Morgen ist ja schon der 1. Mai.

Ein *Nvidia Mitarbeiter* gibt Statement dazu raus:



> Es sieht nicht danach aus, dass der Treiber Morgen beendet wird. Unsere Software-Team arbeitet hart an der Qualitäts-Release und wir hoffen ihn bald zur Verfügung bereitzustellen.


 
ForceWare 256.x - NVIDIA Forums


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Also bei Nvidia verspätet sich ja so ziemlich viel!


----------



## TKing (30. April 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Mal gucken wie sich der Treiber schlägt^^


----------



## lordberti (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Ein Nvidia Mitarbeiter Berichtet, das der 256 Treiber zurzeit beim Qualitäts-Team ist für Interne Tests. 
Er vermutet eine Veröffentlichung des 256 Treibers in den nächsten 2 Wochen.

ForceWare 256.x - NVIDIA Forums


----------



## lordberti (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

*Neuigkeiten*

Bis der 256 Treiber veröffentlicht wird, gibt ein Nvidia mitarbeiter immer wieder Neuigkeiten zum 256 Treiber bekannt.
So wird der Treiber 2 _NVIDIA Surround_ Modis haben. Einmal den *NVIDIA 3D Vision Surround *und den *NVIDIA Surround*.

Der NVIDIA 3D Vision Surround bezieht sich auf die 3D Technologie und wird die gleichen Hardware Anforderung haben wie _NVIDIA 3D Vision_. Bei der Treiber veröffentlichung wird aber vorerst nur 2 Way-SLI unterstützt, 3 und 4 Way-SLI kommt mit ein Treiber Update.

Der NVIDIA Surround bezieht sich auf 3 Monitore oder Projektoren die man in Hoch-oder Querformat-Modus Synchronisieren kann. Aber alle 3 Monitore oder Projektoren müssen die Gleiche Auflösung, Bildwiederholfrequenz und Sync-Polarität haben.

ForceWare 256.x - NVIDIA Forums


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Immer dasselbe in der Software Branche. Die sollten als ETA nur noch "When it's done" setzen.


----------



## lordberti (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Wie auf der Nvidia Seite bei _NVIDIA 3D Vision Surround_ zu lesen ist verschiebt sich der Treiber auf *Sommer!* 

System Requirements


----------



## OpamitKruecke (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Wenn er dann wenigstens mal anständig läuft^^


----------



## lordberti (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Nvidia gibt Update zum Release des 256 Treiber!

*Der erste 256 Treiber wird am 24. Mai veröffentlicht.* 
Dieser hat aber noch keine Unterstützung für _3D Vision Surround_.
Dafür aber neue SLI Setup Kontrolle und verbesserte Leistung für mehrere wichtige Anwendung bei GTX 400 GPUs.

*Erst Ende Juni kommt der 256 Treiber mit 3D Vision Surround Unterstützung.*
Ausserdem soll dabei auch eine Game-Liste und Anleitung dafür veröffentlicht werden.

The NVIDIA Blog - 3D Vision Surround Driver Launch Timeline


----------



## lordberti (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*



lordberti schrieb:


> *Neuigkeiten*
> 
> Bis der 256 Treiber veröffentlicht wird, gibt ein Nvidia mitarbeiter immer wieder Neuigkeiten zum 256 Treiber bekannt.
> So wird der Treiber 2 _NVIDIA Surround_ Modis haben. Einmal den *NVIDIA 3D Vision Surround *und den *NVIDIA Surround*.
> ...


 
Kleine Updates:

*NVIDIA 3D Vision Surround* wir vorerst nur von der Geforce GTX 400 Serie unterstützt. Andere GPUs werden Später hinzugefügt.

*NVIDIA Surround* wir von der Geforce GTX 400 Serie unterstützt und "einigen" älteren GPUs.

ForceWare 256.x - NVIDIA Forums


----------



## lordberti (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

*Geforce 256.76 WHQL für Vista/Win. 7 32 Bit *ist Geleaked auf laptopvideo2go aufgetaucht.

Eigentlich wird der Treiber erst Montag veröffentlicht.

Offiziell werden nur die Geforce GTX 470 und GTX 480 unterstützt. Doch durch die modifizierte INF Datei müsste der Treiber auch auf anderen Geforce Karten gehen.

v256.76 Windows 7/Vista 32bit | NVIDIA Desktop - LaptopVideo2Go Forums


----------



## thommy96 (21. Mai 2010)

*Nvidia Geforce 256 Treiber im Internet aufgetaucht!*

*Geforce 256.76 WHQL für Vista/Win. 7 32 Bit *ist _Geleaked_  auf laptopvideo2go aufgetaucht.

Eigentlich wird der Treiber erst Montag veröffentlicht.

Offiziell werden nur die Geforce GTX 470 und GTX 480 unterstützt. Doch  durch die modifizierte INF Datei müsste der Treiber auch auf anderen  Geforce Karten gehen.

v256.76 Windows 7/Vista 32bit | NVIDIA Desktop - LaptopVideo2Go Forums

Leider gibt den nur als 32 Bit! 

Und hier hat jemand schon Benchmark Test gemacht zwischen den 197.75 und den 256.76 WHQL

The first review driver NVIDIA 256.76 (32bit) - AMTECH


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

dann können wir ja endlich montag mit ersten programmen rechnen die durcheinander kommen 

wird jetzt eig Surround (2D) schon unterstützt?
oder auch erst im nächsten?


----------



## Dr.Bishop (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

Und da ist die 64b variante :
War doch nur die 32b version...


----------



## thommy96 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*

WO IST DER 64 BIT TREIBER? Heute ist Montag und immer noch nicht von den neuen Treiber zusehen außer nur 32 Bit   Warte schon solange auf den Treiber!

Bestimmt kommt der heute wieder nicht, weil ja heute ein Feiertag ist

Bestimmt erst morgen leider


----------



## boss3D (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nvidia kündigt Geforce Treiber 256 an*



thommy96 schrieb:


> Bestimmt kommt der heute wieder nicht, weil ja heute ein Feiertag ist


Ist in den USA heute auch Feiertag? 
Ich denke nicht, dass der Treiber in Deutschland/Österreich entwickelt wird ...

Noch ist er allerdings wirklich nicht auf der offiziellen nVidia-Site zu finden und von wo anders sauge ich ihn prinzipiell nicht.

MfG, boss3D


----------

